# Keine Logs mehr auf ISPConfig 2



## andy1965 (22. Feb. 2010)

Bei meinem ISPConfig 2 auf Centos 5.4 werden keine Logdateien der Webs aktualisiert.
Die logs in /var/log/httpd sind aktuell.
Woran könnte das liegen?


Danke vorab.


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2010)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

crontab -l


----------



## andy1965 (23. Feb. 2010)

[root@srv04 /]# crontab -l
30 00 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/logs.php &> /dev/null
59 23 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/ftp_logs.php &> /dev/null
59 23 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/mail_logs.php &> /dev/null
59 23 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/cleanup.php &> /dev/null
0 4 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/webalizer.php &> /dev/null
0 4 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/awstats.php &> /dev/null
0,30 * * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/check_services.php &> /dev/null
15 3,15 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/quota_msg.php &> /dev/null
40 00 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/traffic.php &> /dev/null
05 02 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/backup.php &> /dev/null
[root@srv04 /]#


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2010)

Ruf mal als root User auf:
/root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/logs.php


----------



## andy1965 (23. Feb. 2010)

[root@srv04 /]# /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/logs.php
[root@srv04 /]#

kommt nicht mehr...


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2010)

Ok. Und sind die logs nun da?


----------



## andy1965 (23. Feb. 2010)

Nein,

aber das hab ich gestern schon probiert


----------



## andy1965 (23. Feb. 2010)

@web.log steht bie 29.1. ....


----------



## Till (24. Feb. 2010)

Poste die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /var/log/httpd/


----------



## andy1965 (24. Feb. 2010)

[root@srv04 ~]# ls -la /var/log/httpd/
insgesamt 2643604
drwx------  2 root root      4096 21. Feb 04:46 .
drwxr-xr-x 15 root root      4096 24. Feb 04:22 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 182866904 24. Feb 10:04 access_log
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 493898165 21. Feb 04:46 access_log.1
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 521581469 14. Feb 04:45 access_log.2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 572851942  7. Feb 05:01 access_log.3
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 646395050 31. Jan 04:58 access_log.4
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     15418 24. Feb 08:24 error_log
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     33515 21. Feb 04:46 error_log.1
-rw-r--r--  1 root root    110980 14. Feb 04:45 error_log.2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     28263  7. Feb 05:01 error_log.3
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     40290 31. Jan 04:58 error_log.4
-rw-r--r--  1 root root         0 21. Feb 16:30 ispconfig_access_log
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        46 28. Jan 14:35 ispconfig_access_log.1 -> /var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log_2010_01_28
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        46 24. Jan 00:00 ispconfig_access_log.2 -> /var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log_2010_01_24
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  98913052 11. Mai 2009  ispconfig_access_log_2009_05_11
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  71331608  2. Nov 23:59 ispconfig_access_log_2009_11_02
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  63809735 25. Nov 23:59 ispconfig_access_log_2009_11_25
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  52405101 28. Jan 15:56 ispconfig_access_log_2010_01_28
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        46 17. Jan 00:00 ispconfig_access_log.3 -> /var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log_2010_01_17
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        46 10. Jan 00:00 ispconfig_access_log.4 -> /var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log_2010_01_10
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        46  3. Jan 00:00 ispconfig_access_log.5 -> /var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log_2010_01_03
-rw-r--r--  1 root root         0  2. Dez 2007  ssl_access_log
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      3318 23. Feb 16:45 ssl_error_log
-rw-r--r--  1 root root       474 17. Feb 16:40 ssl_error_log.1
-rw-r--r--  1 root root       237  7. Feb 05:01 ssl_error_log.2
-rw-r--r--  1 root root       237 31. Jan 04:58 ssl_error_log.3
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      4977 29. Jan 08:35 ssl_error_log.4
-rw-r--r--  1 root root         0  2. Dez 2007  ssl_request_log
[root@srv04 ~]#


----------



## andy1965 (25. Feb. 2010)

Keine Idee?

Ich bekomme langsam den Eindruck nach 2 Jahre ISPConfig Betrieb, beginnt sich, nach all den Updates von CentOS 5.0 auf 5.4 und den ISPConfig Updates das System immer mehr zu destabilisieren und unbrauchbar zu werden.


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2010)

So wie es aussieht werden bei Dir ja garkeine logs mehr geschrieben. Vermutlich hat ein centos update die httpd.conf überschrieben und somit die custmlog diretive entfernt. Poste doch mal die Ausgabe von:

tail /var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log

Außerdem schau mal nach ob im Verzeichnis der httpd.conf eine Kopie der datei mit der Endung .rpmsave liegt, deren Änderungsdatum in etwa mit dem Ende der Statistiken übereinstimmt.


----------



## andy1965 (25. Feb. 2010)

oje die ist leer


----------



## andy1965 (25. Feb. 2010)

aber in der access_log stehen bis zu letzten minute daten


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2010)

Ich habe aber nicht von der datei access_log gesprochen. Das access_log ist von centos und enthält keine Informationen zu virtuellen Hosts, sie ist also fpr hosting Server unbrauchbar und des halt werden die Stats für die webseiten mit einer Custom log direktive geschrieben.


----------



## andy1965 (25. Feb. 2010)

Ist OK,

die ispconfig_access_log ist leer!


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2010)

Dann lies bitte mal meinen Beitrag in #12 zuende, da steht noch was, das Du noch machen sollst.


----------



## andy1965 (25. Feb. 2010)

Wie gesagt die ist leer

[root@srv04 ~]# tail /var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log
[root@srv04 ~]#

und nein es gibt keine .rpmsave


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2010)

Ok. Dann überprüf mal die httpd.conf und stell sicher dass die folgenden Zeilen vor dem include für die Vhost_ispconfig.conf drin stehen:


```
LogFormat "%v||||%b||||%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined_ispconfig
CustomLog "|/root/ispconfig/cronolog --symlink=/var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log /var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log_%Y_%m_%d" combined_ispconfig
```


----------



## andy1965 (25. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Till!

ich hab was gefunden:

am 25.1. habe ich auf 2.2.35 ein Update gemacht.

Dieses Update hat in der httpd.conf die Zeile von 

###############ispconfig_log###############
LogFormat "%v||||%b||||%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined_ispconfig
CustomLog "|/root/ispconfig/cronolog --symlink=/var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log /var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log_%Y_%m_%d" combined_ispconfig

auf:

###############ispconfig_log###############
LogFormat "%v||||%b||||%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined_ispconfig
CustomLog "|/root/ispconfig/cronolog --symlink=/var/*www/*log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log /var/*www/*log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log_%Y_%m_%d" combined_ispconfig

geändert.

Der Fehler lag daher nicht bei den Centos Updates sondern offensichtlich beim ISPConfig.

Wenn ich die Logs jetzt wieder an die alte Stelle kopiere rollt mir AWstats und Webaliser die Statistiken wieder auf?


----------



## andy1965 (25. Feb. 2010)

Es wäre sehr hilfreich wenn ISPConfig auch Sicherheitskopien der Konfigurationdateien anlegt wenn es diese ändert.


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2010)

Das tut es doch, die haben in ~ am Ande. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das von ISPConfig geändert wurde, denn es wäre das einzige Vorkommen dieses Fehlers bei tausenden von Updates auf 2.2.35 und das ist rein statistisch sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## andy1965 (25. Feb. 2010)

Wirklich ich hab das Update am 23.1. (Dateidatum) auf den Server zur Vorbereitung fürs Update geladen.
Das Änderungsdatum der httpd.conf stimmt auch damit überein.

Aber egal, gelöst ist gelöst.

Danke.


P.S.: Rollup machte er natürlich nicht :-(


----------



## tafkaz (25. Aug. 2010)

*Rollup...*

Hi, zwar schon älter der Thread, passt aber ganz gut hier rein meine Frage.
Bei mir hat awstats eine Weile (3 Monate) nicht gearbeitet, weil nach einem Update von ISPConfig wohl die scripte nicht mehr ok waren. Das Problem konnte ich leicht lösen, indem ich awstats neu installiert habe.
Jetzt läuft allles wieder!

Allerdings fehlen jetzt auf der awstats-Seite die Monate Mai, Juni und Juli.
Ich habe ziemlich viel durchsucht, aber nirgendwo gefunden, wie ich in ISPConfig (2) dem awstats-script sagen kann, die fehlenden Monate nachzutragen. In den logs ist alles da und webalizer (/stats) zeigt diese monate auch an!

Wäre über Eure Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Sascha


----------



## Till (25. Aug. 2010)

Du müsstest vermutlich awstats manuell aufrufen. Schau mal in die awstats.php datei von ISPConfig für den genauen aufruf, die liegt unter /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/

Der aufruf müsste in etwa so lauten:


```
perl /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/awstats/tools/awstats_buildstaticpages.pl -year=$year -month=$month -update -config=$web_real_name -awstatsprog=/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/awstats/wwwroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -builddate=$year-$month -dir=$stats_path
```
Variablen müssen da noch ersetzt werden.


----------



## tafkaz (25. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Till,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Ich habe noch einen anderen vielversprechneden Weg gefunden:

Was jedenfalls teilweise zu funktionieren scheint, ist:
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/awstats/wwwroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl  -config=www.meinedomain.de  -LogFile=/var/www/www.meinedomain.de/log/2010/06/web.log

Allerdings ignoriert er die Einträge, weil er ja schon für August Daten hat...

Create/Update database for config "/etc/awstats/awstats.www.meinedomain.de.conf" by AWStats version 6.9 (build 1.925)
From data in log file "/var/www/www.meinedomain.de/log/2010/06/web.log"...
Phase 1 : First bypass old records, searching new record...
Direct access to last remembered record is out of file.
So searching it from beginning of log file...
Jumped lines in file: 0
Parsed lines in file: 1549
 Found 0 dropped records,
 Found 4 corrupted records,
 Found 1545 old records,
 Found 0 new qualified records.

Was mache ich noch falsch?
Danke
Sascha


----------



## Till (25. Aug. 2010)

Schau am besten mal in die awstats Dokumentation, ob du ihm irgendwie das überspringen der alten Einträge abgewöhnen kannst. Könnte aber dazu führen, dass dann die Statistiken nicht korrekt sind.


----------



## tafkaz (25. Aug. 2010)

Noch ein Nachtrag:

Dein Lösungsansatz baut mir die Seiten, aber es werden keine Daten hochgezählt:

perl /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/awstats/tools/awstats_buildstaticpages.pl -year=2010 -month=06 -update -config=www.meinedomain.de -awstatsprog=/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/awstats/wwwroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -builddate=2010-06 -dir=/var/www/www.meinedomain.de/web/awstats/

Danach werden die einzelnen Seiten erstellt.
Auf der /awstats Seite allerdings taucht der Eintrag "06" nicht auf.
gebe ich die entsprechende URL manuell eiin, dann kommt die Seite, aber die Daten für Juni sind 0!


----------



## tafkaz (25. Aug. 2010)

Juhuu!
Habs jetzt:

- Zuerst in /var/www/www.meinedomain.de/web/awstats
alle *.txt löschen

- Dann  mit 
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/awstats/wwwroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -config=www.meinedomain.de -LogFile=/var/www/www.meinedomain.de/log/2009/11/web.log 
alle diese txt-Dateien neu aufbauen. 
Wichtig: Dazu mit der ältesten anfangen und bei der letzten aufhören!

- jetzt noch die eigentlich fehlenden Monate (in meinem Fall 06-2010 und 07-2010) mit
perl /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/awstats/tools/awstats_buildstaticpages.pl -year=2010 -month=06 -update -config=www.meinedomain.de -awstatsprog=/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/awstats/wwwroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -builddate=2010-06 -dir=/var/www/www.meinedomain.de/web/awstats/
erzeugen lassen. (die jeweiligen Variablen selbstverständliuch anpassen)

Die Indexseite unter www.meinedomain.de/awstats zeigt die neu erstellten Monate zwar nicht an (also kein 06 und 07 in meinem Fall), die Url kann aber aufgerufen werden und enthält die richtigen Daten.
Sobald der awstats-cronjob das nächste Mal läuft, sind auch diese links wieder da (oder gerne auch 'php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/awstats.php' per Hand starten!)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Sascha


----------

